# Re: Mar Caption Comp - ENTRIES OPEN



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

A member of the Rebel Alliance utilizing the stealth factor of a kayak to evade detection from a patrolling AT-AT walker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

"[email protected]#&*!!!!"


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Waddayathink of my Robo-bait collector?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX4ggd8AAC/XgAAQQAewIBYKP+/f4DABMtVYamIk9TZpMRqeiNBkBqp+E00U9NQDaho2SAaaJoTTRpHqAGgaMoGC/X9RHYEV821wkb6O7tNfpYFDDb5OooQnOG2WoKLLs9JEeKnWSSZTm4SOSDQGq8ySHvMWFo28CBA0LgP8Qqj68clg0NdYIE3S1mi3d22m+OND4IjpE1VrT10cSIjGYFickG4pscFphvjsbffFcROYtPWtYfDlJ345kWCjQVznQzYaTvRjRkwMyTtz8tBVlpFqOjYckzDYJCaFLly11FGU6ENLvfZYScB8vyo1yOjosnlJWaq1BhWF9r4qMyqyg1koXBLRNz+ryz83cDrIHGLMXYyKpSCBFHFUU3eC5u4yqtIGDEhia8JuppJh/F3JFOFCQfiCB3w=


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloody waste of money that high-tech yak tolley ....... seems to have a mind of it's own.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

After running out of fuel, we had to ditch the X-Wing-Kayak and head for the hills... It also doubles as a sheild too.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

"Sam Neil", Listen!!! I don't mind working with Orangutans to promote red meat, but I am not going to get shot up the F#@%!*& arse by some laser shooting robotic, droid thing, for an over sized brain food banana, I am not doing it I tell you!!! (as he walks off set).


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have just cheated paddling a cursed yum yum yellow banana boat only to be shot down by laser beams from an AT-AT, whats an AT-AT doing on a QLD beach anyway ?


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder if my shark shield will work for this thing?????


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"kayak fishing has been around for more than a thousand years, images were found on a kayak fishing forum dating back as far back as 1996"


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

get hobie-wan kenobi!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jesus, how long have i been out paddling for :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

oi mate, put that thing on a lead before it shits on the beach


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

"Ha Ha" All new tsunami detector, as soon as the water started to recede this one froze in fright.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Nar-Nars, AT-AT, Mars-Mars


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome to the launch of hobies new mirage drive .


----------



## Davshmav (Nov 4, 2007)

Back to the drawing board for customs border patrol. This one's still letting in boat people


----------



## Davshmav (Nov 4, 2007)

Meet the newest lure from the Megabass range - the dog X snr. This walk the dog style lure has a unique action that will guarantee to lure you whiting right the way thru to shield generators.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

ELM said:


> I have just cheated paddling a cursed yum yum yellow banana boat only to be shot down by laser beams from an AT-AT, whats an AT-AT doing on a QLD beach anyway ?


KEEPING OUT ALL THOSE BLOODY SOTHENERS!


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought darth vader was so much bigger... little man syndrome,explains why he was so angry!


----------



## Gundy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Exterminate....Extermiiinnnatttteeeee!!!!!!!*

Oops! Sorry, wrong robot thingy...


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Banana Boat- not just a sunscreen!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jesus, i must have paddled a long way :shock:


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

With great stealth & ability the timeless angler emerged, with his trusty plastic steed, from the great aquatic depths, to find much time had past while lost in the anglers paradox


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Headline from The Australian "Banana keeper after AT-AT poo"


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

USE THE FORCE LUKE!


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

kayaking! a REAL sport!


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

at-at looking at kayak guy... wow a walking banana, you don't see that everyday.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i new i was on the water for a long time, but that's ridiculous


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"If I can't see you, you can't see me." - well, after all, it works for the Ravenous Bugblatter Beasts of Trall.


----------



## JustOneMore (Sep 21, 2009)

The Force is strong with this one


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

come Rusty, come boy


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

"Photographer stumps caption contest enthusiast"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

garmac said:


> "Photographer stumps caption contest enthusiast"


if i had a metal dog that hung out around salt water, i would call him Rusty :lol:


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Stupid robot...i asked for yellow light saber not a yellow dagger!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a trap!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Rogue 1 to Rogue kayak use your fishing line and go for the legs


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

And all this time i thought the Tardis was a phone box????


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

If you thought Kayaking was cool wait till you try At-Ating


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"what the F#ck is that ?"


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Dammit, I told you the GPS was off, snow now sand!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a weird looking seagull!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Those At-At's were buggers to take down in the movie. I could just sneak up behind it and whack it with my paddle. Starwalker was a sook!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

A storm troopers day off.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm, banana boat as sponsor of AKFF, pretty good tie in for them... have to be a fantastic opp for them to do a direct offer to AKFF members and pay for the next round of brag mats or... or...


----------

